
Humans, not AIs, will save us from the endless slurry of fake news - the_decider
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/artificial-intelligence-fake-news
======
PaulHoule
"Up to 30%" might flip a close election but won't move the needle when it
comes to the tough problems that we are not facing today.

The other part is that the dangerous part of "Fake News" is the "News" and not
the "Fake".

Listening to talking heads blab about politics, plane crashes, and school
shootings all day is going to harm your mental health no matter what.

